# Roxy Snowboards



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont know much about Roxy boards... any views on the quality, ridability, longevity of the boards... maybe in comparison to other makes... 

I'm thinking of getting one, the graphics are sweet.. but dont know how long I will be happy with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone have one and want to tell me about it.. 

Its my first thread in here, It seems to be a little bit of a sausage-fest in here....


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Where are you in Australia? I lived in Brisbane for a bit and my exgf who was there w/ me just moved back.

My opinion is that Roxy has sort of a girl noob vibe to it. I'd recommend a more "serious" brand.


----------



## adammalik (Feb 22, 2010)

yea roxys are pretty good. basically GNU for women with materials and alot of the same tech (BTX). Check out the ollie pop or Silhouette of park. If your a beginner the sugar isnt too bad either.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

TXBDan said:


> My opinion is that Roxy has sort of a girl noob vibe to it. I'd recommend a more "serious" brand.


Considering Olympic Gold medalist Torah Bright rides Roxy gear, that's a hard statement to back up... :thumbsdown:

Roxy is made by the same people that make GNU, Lib-Tech, and Bent Metal. Lots of people swear by those "more serious" brands.

OUR BRANDS at Mervin Manufacturing
Roxy Snowboards - 360Guide

Seems like their boards carry some of the same (but not all) of the board tech that those other Mervin brands do like BTX. Beyond that I've got no experience of Roxy since it seems pretty hard to find, but if it's given the same love by Mervin that they give to GNU and Lib-Tech, I'd say they're pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep, Roxy is made by Mervin manufacturing and has a legitimate line-up. In fact the Roxy Eminence snowboard is EXACTLY the same snowboard as the Gnu B-street - they just come in different sizes, with different topsheets and price tags. 

I currently ride the B-street as my all-mountain board and I love it. It's classified as a jib board, but still holds up really well at high speeds, floats well in pow, etc. 

It seems like I read somewhere that you should stay away from their lower-end boards because they aren't actually made in Mervin factories, but I could be wrong there.

Regardless, Roxy's high-end boards (Envi, Eminence, and Ollie Pop) are excellent and popular. Don't know anything about Roxy bindings.

Check out reviews of some Roxy boards at Shayboarder.com


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

yeah the cheaper stuff was made by rossi, but now that they split up quik prolly has them shipped off somewhere else. I think just the boards with any type of mangetraction are made in Washington at the mervin HQ


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

CoopersTroopers said:


> Considering Olympic Gold medalist Torah Bright rides Roxy gear, that's a hard statement to back up... :thumbsdown:
> 
> Roxy is made by the same people that make GNU, Lib-Tech, and Bent Metal. Lots of people swear by those "more serious" brands.
> 
> ...


Pro rider's don't necessarily ride market boards. They could be custom boards with a name on it.

And although I hear a lot of good things about Lib Tech, prolly a lot because of the banana and magnetraction craze, all the other brands are normal. If anything, Lib-Tech started out as the "high end" of GNU boards.

"Made in USA by Snowboarders for Snowboarders" etc. sounds more like a marketing ploy. TBH, at this stage, I rather have a "Made by Engineers". And "Hand Made" products aren't usually better than automated/mass produced goods. In fact, it's often the other way arround. It just makes it usually more expensive...unless they pay these "Snowboard Artisans" low salaries or something.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

I wanted to get a Roxy Ollie Pop, have heard great things about them. I don't think they are "noob" boards at all. Esp. since the higher end boards are made by the same company that makes Lib and Gnu. I don't really think you should be super concerned with the graphics of a board though.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Roxys are technically fine boards, but why chose one over its GNU or libtech equivalent? I guess thats my point. Roxy is so fashionable and so plastered all over everything that I'd rather avoid it and go straight to the source and promote a "smaller" company whos actually designing and making them.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

roxy has different sizes than gnu. lib doesnt make womens boards.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Roxy is a great company. No need to compare them to GNU. Same manufacturer. Same tech, raw materials, etc...

Roxy is plastered with girly stuff everywhere as well they should be. It's a female only brand. Look at Lib Tech, it's all men. The graphics aren't girly on any of their boards. I'm actually glad that there is a snowboard company that represents the female crowd properly unlike BitchBoards. Roxy has the tech and quality to back up all the glitz and glam.

With that said, Roxy Ollie Pop is :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Haven't heard a complaint about that board.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

TXBDan said:


> Roxys are technically fine boards, but why chose one over its GNU or libtech equivalent? I guess thats my point. Roxy is so fashionable and so plastered all over everything that I'd rather avoid it and go straight to the source and promote a "smaller" company whos actually designing and making them.


Because not all females want to or can ride men's boards? Graphics not withstanding, there is also the more important factor of size and shape. Generally females aren't as tall, heavy, and have smaller feet, so board shapes and sizes differ, just like they do amongst men. That's pretty much it. To each their own, but there is a perfectly valid reason for them to be in the marketplace, and why people would want their product.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, so im irrationally biased against Roxy and wrongly associate the brand w/ screaming 13 year old girls. Sorry, i lived near the beach for too long.


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought my girl the '10 Roxy Ollie Pop for xmas and she's absolutely in love with it! In fact, after her first run through pow on her Roxy, she unstrapped her bindings, ran over to me, and jumped on me in excitement! All she could say was "Thanks Honey for buying me such a fun board! It makes me feel like I'm surfing!"
15 rides later and she hasn't had a complaint yet.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

CoopersTroopers said:


> Because not all females want to or can ride men's boards? Graphics not withstanding, there is also the more important factor of size and shape. Generally females aren't as tall, heavy, and have smaller feet, so board shapes and sizes differ, just like they do amongst men. That's pretty much it. To each their own, but there is a perfectly valid reason for them to be in the marketplace, and why people would want their product.


Roxy isn’t the only brand that makes female boards. Just that they are the brand that female ONLY boards perhaps. To think that nothing of the price you pay for one goes toward the branding pictures is pretty ditzy. Roxy has cheap boards as well as their “high ends”. But where’s the “golden fleece” and whatever expensive materials in the high end Roxy? All Mervin boards aren’t all the same. It’s like Burton. You can get good ones, you can get bad ones. But each board has a brand markup.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> Roxy isn’t the only brand that makes female boards. Just that they are the brand that female ONLY boards perhaps. To think that nothing of the price you pay for one goes toward the branding pictures is pretty ditzy. Roxy has cheap boards as well as their “high ends”. But where’s the “golden fleece” and whatever expensive materials in the high end Roxy? All Mervin boards aren’t all the same. It’s like Burton. You can get good ones, you can get bad ones. But each board has a brand markup.


Oh I agree totally. I was just arguing that there is a place for female-centric products and brands, Roxy being the specific brand in question in this thread. Every brand makes good and bad product, that's a given. If someone wants a Roxy board, go for it.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Yep, Roxy is made by Mervin manufacturing and has a legitimate line-up. In fact the Roxy Eminence snowboard is EXACTLY the same snowboard as the Gnu B-street - they just come in different sizes, with different topsheets and *price tags*.


Like a $100! And they make a Woman's B-Street!

http://www.roxy.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3897718&cp=2818171.2818143
http://wrightlife.com/site/store/product-detail/4373/snowboard_decks/freestyle_snowboards/

That's sticker. You're much more likely to get a GNU discounted more. Like in this case, it would be $190 more for the Roxy.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Like a $100! And they make a Woman's B-Street!
> 
> Eminence 149 BTX Roxy Bright Edition Snowboard - Roxy
> Gnu B-Street Womens Snowboard, $ 459.99 at the Wright Life Store
> ...


The B-street IS a women's board. That was what I was trying to say. The B-street and the Eminence are identical. 

The $100 difference blows my mind. I have always wondered how there could be such a big difference in pricing.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

TXBDan said:


> Roxys are technically fine boards, but why chose one over its GNU or libtech equivalent? I guess thats my point. Roxy is so fashionable and so plastered all over everything that I'd rather avoid it and go straight to the source and promote a "smaller" company whos actually designing and making them.











/char


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I ride a Roxy Envi. I love that board. The MTX is amazing. The board has a narrow waist, *for women who likely have smaller feet or are just smaller* and it handles like a dream. It's a phenomenal all mountain stick, great for pow with its long nose and setback stance, and also handles ice and crud like a champ. Super stable at high speeds, but still has pop. K2 also makes great women specific boards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

roxy makes really nice boards. added plus that they have some of the only good graphics for womens boards. 

i've ridden my friends envi a couple of times and loved it. i own a ride canvas board and i absolutely love it... however if i had the money and could get another board i would definitely look into a roxy...


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

lilfoot1598 said:


> The B-street IS a women's board. That was what I was trying to say. The B-street and the Eminence are identical.
> 
> The $100 difference blows my mind. I have always wondered how there could be such a big difference in pricing.


That's nothing actually. If you've ever shopped for computers, a Mac with nearly the exact same specs as another brand is up to like DOUBLE the price! And a Windows CD costs more retail than OSX even.

It's the _*fashion premium*_. Plus someone has to pay for the snazzy advertisements they make...not to mention Tora Bright's salary!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

This one looks like a good price for the oli pop

http://www.rei.com/product/790359


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

just got my girlfriend a Roxy Eminance. Sick board, its definately a mervin (gnu/lib) and she loves it.


----------

